# They call me Pappy



## JustBeachy (Dec 29, 2014)

Since I hated the idea of being called Grandpa, when my first grandkid was born they decided to call me Pappy.  My kids love making me feel old. 

And now, they've done it again.  My first grandson arrived this morning.  Healthy, 8 lb 12 oz little guy.


----------



## osso (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations....being a grandparent is the greatest.  I'm called Mi Mi.


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yay for you, Pappy!!! Nice way to end the old year and begin the new.


----------



## lsg (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## TVivian (Dec 29, 2014)

Awe! That's great news!!! Congratulations.,


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wonderful news! When it all comes down to it it's always about family. (As far as age goes.... I think Pappy will get the last laugh as he's watching daughter/son trying to keep up with that "little guy"  )


----------



## boyago (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats man, that's really heart warming.



JustBeachy said:


> Since I hated the idea of being called Grandpa, when my first grandkid was born they decided to call me Pappy.  My kids love making me feel old.



Gramps, this is how nicknames are made.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats JB )


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 29, 2014)

Awww~~ Congratulations Pappy :clap:!


----------



## Susie (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations!  They actually picked a good name for you!  Babies can say the following sounds first-b, p, m, d.  So, yours is right up there in the first four!  My parents chose Gran and Gramps, and wondered why it took many months for babies to say it.


----------



## KristaY (Dec 29, 2014)

What a wonderfully special day! Congrats on such a great gift. Today is my birthday as well and my parents always said they were so glad I was born before the first of the year so they got the tax write off, lol! Just a tiny bonus for such a wonderful event.:clap:


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations, Pappy! That's wonderful news! Fair warning, though.....if you're ever given the honor of diaper duty, don't be surprised if the name of 'Pappy' turns into 'Poop Deck Pappy', a la Popeye (it sure would in our family, I guarantee ).

We always called our grandparents Grandma and Grandpa. My mom called hers Mémé and Pépé, but she herself and my stepdad liked to be called Grammy and Pa by the grandkids. 

IrishLass


----------



## LBussy (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations!

I was asked what I shall be called.  I decided it would be whatever he called me (my first grandson was born in May of this year.)


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 29, 2014)

KristaY said:


> What a wonderfully special day! Congrats on such a great gift. Today is my birthday as well and my parents always said they were so glad I was born before the first of the year so they got the tax write off, lol! Just a tiny bonus for such a wonderful event.:clap:



Happy Birthday Krista!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations  (Pappy) Grampie...that is what my granddaughter calls her grandpa. They do have a way of picking their own name to call you. :razz:


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats!! Always wonderful having a new little one to love love the name as well!


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats to you Pappy!  And if you want to feel old, what you need is some GREAT-grand kids!  My 2nd is due in August!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 29, 2014)

LBussy said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I was asked what I shall be called.  I decided it would be whatever he called me (my first grandson was born in May of this year.)



I actually like that idea and grats on the grandson. 

Thanks to everyone. Having another grandkid is a conundrum  for me.  For the life of me I can't figure out how I ever made it past 25, much less get my head around  the fact that I'm over 50. In my head, I'm still in my 30's.  I'm fighting the whole aging thing, tooth and nail.  But then I hold the little rascal, or play with the other one, and yeah...it's all worth it. Like Cindy said, it's really family that matters the most. 

That said, we're always clamoring for pics. so, meet Samuel, 8lbs 12oz.





I'm thinking if he's like most guys, he's gonna take a good 30 years to cure.  Probably go through a lot of physical changes and some chemical reactions along the way, like a swirl that never stops changing.  But I'm thinking this one is a keeper, and I'm planning on being there through the whole process. I'm a proud Gra.....uh, Pappy. 

He's having a procedure tomorrow, but you'll have to excuse me if I don't post the "Cut" pics.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 29, 2014)

Ruthie said:


> Congrats to you Pappy!  And if you want to feel old, what you need is some GREAT-grand kids!  My 2nd is due in August!



Well then congrats to you and thanks for making me feel better.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh, he's a cutie! 


 IrishLass


----------



## RhondaJ (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats on the adorable new addition to you family  My husband is Pappy as well to all the grands!


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations! He's adorable.  I'll bet you're going to spoil him rotten.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 29, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> Congratulations! He's adorable.  I'll bet you're going to spoil him rotten.



Well, the way I see it, that's one of my main functions in life.  Well that and teaching them to ride waves, sail, and the fine art of playing on the beach.


----------



## marilynmac (Dec 29, 2014)

Happy times, Pappy!   Enjoy.


----------



## Jstar (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats Pappy!

Im only 6 ahead of you..they call me 'Gammaw'


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 3, 2015)

Congrats Pappy!  I thought we were gonna be talking about Pappy Van Winkle bourbon but a cute/tasty grandbaby named Samuel is ever better 

ETA: thanks for NOT posting the cut pics


----------



## Lolly58 (Jan 3, 2015)

Congratulations!!! I'm Lolly to my 2 3/4 Grandbabies!!! Have a 3 and 1 year old and the newest due in 2 weeks!!


----------



## Donna (Jan 4, 2015)

Congratulations!!  2 of ours call us Oma and Opa.  They were born in Germany. The other calls us Mema and Papa.
Don't worry about feeling old.  They keep us young...going 90 miles an hour all day!
Just think, you have Santa, The Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy to look forward to 
He is a beautiful little guy.  Enjoy him.  He will be a teenager soon enough!


----------

